

Thank you, HN - dangoldin

After almost 4 years of HN I’ve taken the leap into working on startup full time. Friday was the last day at the full time job and I just wanted to thank everyone here for making the community strong enough to motivate me to go out on my own. I don’t recall how I ended up at HN but I do recall not being able to stop reading or participating. I’ve flown cross country to attend two startup schools (highly recommended) and left each one motivated to start something. I’m excited to take the next step and learn from the many mistakes I’ll make. In return, I hope to document my steps (and missteps) of my entrepreneurial journey and hope that others will be able to learn from me the same way I learned from others.<p>And for all the new HNers out there, the community has definitely changed (you’re no longer guaranteed to get on the homepage with every submission) but it’s still a great place to be whether you’re working on a startup or just waiting till the day you will be.<p>Thanks again!
======
p4lto
HN people are way too reasonable, supportive, and professional... It's a
disgrace to the internet and I'm glad to be part of it.

Good luck, have fun.

~~~
dangoldin
Some will argue that it used to be even more reasonable, supportive, and
profesional. But as you said, compared to everywhere else it's still a treat.

Thanks for the wishes.

------
lince
Enough to motivate me to register an account after being one year reading.

~~~
dangoldin
That's how it started for me. I lurked around for a bit but once I signed up,
it started me on this path.

Good luck!

------
mromanuk
I was going to ask you to share your knowledge, but I saw that you already
plan to document it in <http://startupmullings.com/>

Good luck with your endeavor.

~~~
dangoldin
Yep! I plan on documenting my journey on there so definitely follow along and
if you need anything you can also reach me via email - dangoldin gmail.

Thanks for the wishes!

~~~
jackyyappp
awesome stuffs. take a lot of courage to move from a full time job to a
startup. :)

~~~
dangoldin
Once the bug strikes you can't avoid it. One way to view it is that it will
actually much more valuable as an employee since you will develop skills much
faster and it a much wider capacity.

